# Black flecks in my baby's poo



## mummyto3

Please could anyone advise me as I have searched for this but no-one specifically mentions what we are experiencing.

My baby boy is now 8 weeks old and am fully breastfeeding him (with 1-2 oz formula at bedtime not so much as a supplement but merely to get him used to a bottle and the taste of formula as I am terrified that something will happen to me/him/one of my other two whilst my husband is away...he is in the army.... and I want to know I have a fall back should I need it).  He is doing brilliantly on breastmilk, putting weight on beautifully and is very content and happy (I suppose what I am saying is that I do not think he has anything wrong with him).  However over the last few days his poos (normally standard for a breastfed baby) have turned darker greeny/yellow in colour with increasing numbers of dark brown/black flecks/stringy bits in them.  I have had a blister on one of my nipples that came out of the blue (but have been reading up on this website that others have had the same) which is getting better but is still quite sore, and feeding has been at times excruciating.  I am wondering if the black flecks in his poo might be either blood from my nipples (sorry...sounds so grim!) or (grimmer still!) possibly some infection from my breast?

Do I need to worry if he seems fine in himself?  Should I mention it to my health visitor?

This is my first post on the website so please be gentle!

Thanks

JL


----------



## jeanette

Hiya JL

What have you been eating?

Is he bf more? is he fussy at the breast?

It sounds more ''diet'' related or possibly that he is having more fore milk than hind...however without ''seeing'' it I cant tell you for sure what the cause is eg infection, diet etc.

Is he swapping between breasts?

I would be inclined to see your HV and possibly take a sample for her/him to see.

Let me know how you get on.

Jeanettex


----------



## mummyto3

Thank you so much for replying.

I have spoken to both my HV and community midwife.  Both think the colour (greeny-yellow) is due to excessive intake of air when feeding...he is a very noisy feeder!  Both also think the black is blood from my nipple and that I may possibly have had an abscess in my breast which is now resolving slowly.

Can I just say what a great website this is and that I wish I had known about it whilst going through the agonies of trying for each of my babies....I have a long history of gynae probs, and required treatment for each conception.  To all out there still trying, heads up, miracles do happen (but I recommend helping them along with Chinese medicine and Acupuncture).

Kind regards,

JL


----------

